# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [SOLVED] ALT-TAB not working in gnome classic?

## codingman

When I am using gnome classic, ALT-TAB is interpreted as TAB instead I am clueless on what to do  :Confused: .

----------


## kohoutek1

I presume you're using alt-tab to switch windows?

A bug has been reported to Launchpad on this issue. Until it's resolved, install Compiz Config Settings Manager, then use the "Scale" settings there to set ALT-TAB as you want it. Works nicely, actually. 

Hope that helps.

----------


## codingman

Thanks, that was really helpful, usually ccsm is a big pain because it breaks my desktop.

----------


## aryasheel

-- worked --
 Thanks to kohoutek1
Steps are different though  :Smile: 
CompizConfig Setting Manageropened the manager and navigated to window managementchecked application switcher (previously disabled )Worked like a charm

----------


## papimigas

Thank you!
This happened to me too in 12.04, under gnome classic  :Razz:

----------


## rpaskudniak

> I presume you're using alt-tab to switch windows?
> 
> A bug has been reported to Launchpad on this issue. Until it's resolved, install Compiz Config Settings Manager, then use the "Scale" settings there to set ALT-TAB as you want it. Works nicely, actually. 
> 
> Hope that helps.


I have the identical problem and I have seen a few suggestions about installing Compiz Config Settings Manager.  Problem: Synaptic shows I have installed it but I can't find it on any of my menus.  I ran this find before posting:


```
find / -name compizconfig-settings-manager
```

All it has found is these two entries:



> /usr/share/pyshared-data/compizconfig-settings-manager
> /usr/share/doc/compizconfig-settings-manager


The first is a short config file (476 bytes) and the latter is a directory containing documentation.  BTW, appending \* to the end of the search string didn't turn up anything helpful either.  Even after reinstalling CCSM.

So where in blazes is the actual executable?  :Brick wall:  

By the way, I also tried [Applications]->[System Tools]->]System Settings]->[Keyboard], then I clicked the Shortcuts tab.  I can see clearly that the "Switch Applications" shortcut is set to Alt-Tab. (See attachment.) It just ain't working!  If this can be enabled from CCSM, fine, but I gotta find it first! 

HELP!!

Thank you all.

----------


## nalin4linux77

Dear Friends
       It is very easy to configure thees keys via Keyboard Shortcuts 
System settings >>> Keyboard >>> Shortcuts Page >>>  Navigation >>> Switch application
Also we can set other keys like Alt+F4(close) ... In this editor  :Guitar:

----------


## nohammer

sorry for the bump 
I've got the Keyboard Shortcut set up in the keyboard settings, but alt-tab is still not working for me. I'd rather not set up compiz just for window switching. This is fresh install of 12.04 if that makes a difference. I think that I might have had issues with alt-tab as well previously in 11.10.

----------


## hictio

What version of Ubuntu are you guys running? I don't have any problem Alt Tabbing windows with my Ubuntu GNOME Shell Remix 12.04 (32 bits) running Gnome Classic.

----------


## chris282

Same problem here, using Ubuntu 12.04 and Gnome Classic.

Keyboard shortcuts are already configured.

Installed Compiz Config Settings Manager (which I find in System Tools >>> Preferences, re above) and checked Application Switcher, but alt-tab then crashes my desktop.

----------


## chrispat

Alt+Tab works OK with Gnome Classic *Without Effects*. Since I'm not interested in effects and don't know what they are, and don't want to have anything to do with compiz, this is the perfect solution for me.

----------


## Upsonp

I was able to enable alt-tab using gconf-edit, which I downloaded to move the min, max, close buttons on the title bar to the right.

open a terminal, if you don't have gconf-edit use


```
sudo apt-get update
```



```
sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
```

after install is complete use


```
gconf-editor
```

navigate to
apps > Metacity > general

Scroll to the last option
workspace_switcher_keyboard_cycle and check it off.

----------


## Nalin x Linux

I think this will help you to solve this issue <<<

Open Gedit and copy following code. 



```
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/switch_windows --type string '<Alt>Tab'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/minimize --type string '<Alt>F9'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/show_desktop --type string '<Ctrl><Alt>D'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/close --type string '<Alt>F4'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/activate_window_menu --type string '<Alt>space'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/begin_move --type string '<Alt>F7'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/begin_resize --type string '<Alt>F8'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/window_keybindings/maximize --type string '<Alt>F11'
gconftool -s /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/unmaximize --type string '<Alt>F5'
```

save it in your home folder named *set_key.sh*

Open startup application and add a new program and fill entry's as follows 
Name : *set_key*
command : */home/username/set_key.sh*
*Now time to reboot your system !!*

----------


## dibuntux

> -- worked --
>  Thanks to kohoutek1
> Steps are different though 
> CompizConfig Setting Manageropened the manager and navigated to window managementchecked application switcher (previously disabled )Worked like a charm


Upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 lts amd64 - works ok with the above...
Thanks!

----------


## mteppo

> Same problem here, using Ubuntu 12.04 and Gnome Classic.
> 
> Keyboard shortcuts are already configured.
> 
> Installed Compiz Config Settings Manager (which I find in System Tools >>> Preferences, re above) and checked Application Switcher, but alt-tab then crashes my desktop.


Same problem. 
Then unchecked Application Switcher and checked "Static Application Switcher" and now Alt-Tab works the way I'd expect.

----------


## mikko.ostlund

Trying to summarize this thread into a step-by-step guide to a solution: 

DEFINITION OF PROBLEM TO BE SOLVED: 
You are running "Gnome Classic" and "Alt-Tab" does not work, i.e. it does 
not switch applications; it just has the same effect as typing "Tab" 
alone, without holding down "Alt". 

GUIDE TO SOLUTION:
The root of the problem, likely, lies in that you are running "Gnome Classic" 
together with "Compiz". Compiz is an "OpenGL compositing manager", which 
allows you to turn on a lot of cool visual effects to your desktop; e.g. to 
have your application windows behave like "jelly", instead of stiff rectangles, 
when you move them around. 

1. Do you really want these "cool visual effects" provided by Compiz? 
If yes, go to step 2 below. 
If no, log out and log in with "Gnome Classic (without effects)" instead 
of "Gnome Classic". Alt-Tab probably works now. Do NOT proceed to step 2. 

2. So you want Compiz *and* Alt-Tab working together? Ok, install the 
"Compiz configuration settings manager" as follows: 
 2.1 In a terminal window, type "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" and press enter. 
 2.2 Press "Enter" again after a few seconds, when asked whether you want 
to proceed with installation. 
 2.3 When the installation is complete, type "ccsm" and press enter. This starts the 
     "Compiz configuration settings manager" graphical user interface. 
 2.4 In "Compiz configuration settings manager", click "Window Management" 
(in the left pane), then, in the right pane, UNcheck "Application Switcher" 
and CHECK "Static Application Switcher". 
 2.5 Exit from "Compiz configuration settings manager". 
 2.6 I hope it works now.

----------


## redscorp

Hi boys and girls (probably)!




> 2. So you want Compiz *and* Alt-Tab working together? Ok, install the 
> "Compiz configuration settings manager" as follows: 
>  2.1 In a terminal window, type "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" and press enter. 
>  2.2 Press "Enter" again after a few seconds, when asked whether you want 
> to proceed with installation. 
>  2.3 When the installation is complete, type "ccsm" and press enter. This starts the 
>      "Compiz configuration settings manager" graphical user interface. 
>  2.4 In "Compiz configuration settings manager", click "Window Management" 
> (in the left pane), then, in the right pane, UNcheck "Application Switcher" 
> ...


I have no "Application Switcher" in Window Management" group... It's Ubuntu 12.10 x64. Where can I do to fix Alt-Tab problem?

Thanks!

----------


## redscorp

> Hi boys and girls (probably)!
> 
> I have no "Application Switcher" in Window Management" group... It's Ubuntu 12.10 x64. Where can I do to fix Alt-Tab problem?
> 
> Thanks!


FIXED: package "compiz-plugins" was somehow missing on my Ubuntu 12.10 x64... Now "Application Switcher" is there and ALT-TAB works too.  :Guitar: .

PS: http://www.itworld.com/software/3125...ic-ubuntu-1210

----------


## bijupp

thanks it works for me

----------


## dakra137

*No-new-software* based solution:


Based on Yevgen Yampolskiy's suggestion in http://askubuntu.com/questions/13568...oes-not-switch , 
I renamed the .gconf* and .gnome2* folders in my home folder to ..gconf* and ..gnome2*, logged out, and back in.  
***Problem solved***.  
By the way, I had been using 12.04 for 8 months until this problem struck after I stupidly did 


```
`sudo service lightdm restart`
```

from an <alt><ctrl>F1 console session. Stupidly, because I was running gnome classic without effects.

----------


## DavidBooth

*rpaskudniak*, CompizConfig Settings Manager was installed as /usr/bin/ccsm and place in the menu under Applications->System Tools->Preferences.

I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 running gnome-classic, since I could not stand the frustratingly dumbed-down Unity desktop that ships with 12.04.

----------


## temenchat

Yeaayy working.... !!! Very simple solution !!
Thanks a lot
 :Guitar: 






> Dear Friends
>        It is very easy to configure thees keys via Keyboard Shortcuts 
> System settings >>> Keyboard >>> Shortcuts Page >>>  Navigation >>> Switch application
> Also we can set other keys like Alt+F4(close) ... In this editor

----------


## arijit_bosco

> -- worked --
>  Thanks to kohoutek1
> Steps are different though 
> CompizConfig Setting Manageropened the manager and navigated to window managementchecked application switcher (previously disabled )Worked like a charm



Thanks aryasheel. Indeed that worked like a charm. 

And in order to access CompizConfig Setting Manager I had to go to System tools -> Preferences.

There was a warning advising to exercise caution with this settings manager.

Is this some king of application developed by Ubuntu? 

Thanks once again!

----------


## azertyh

> Dear Friends
>        It is very easy to configure thees keys via Keyboard Shortcuts 
> System settings >>> Keyboard >>> Shortcuts Page >>>  Navigation >>> Switch application
> Also we can set other keys like Alt+F4(close) ... In this editor


hello,
i set the shortcut as CTRL+F12 and CTRL+SHIFT+F12 but none of them works.
and if i dont want to install ccsm, what to do?

----------


## kotoponus

Thanks, Arysheel, for the summary!

----------


## danicheman

> FIXED: package "compiz-plugins" was somehow missing on my Ubuntu 12.10 x64... Now "Application Switcher" is there and ALT-TAB works too. .
> 
> PS: http://www.itworld.com/software/3125...ic-ubuntu-1210


Thanks so much.  This also helped me solve the mystery of the missing alt-tab in Gnome Fallback on Ubuntu 13.04

----------


## brijeshbmehta

Its working fine with CompizConfig Setting Manager in ubuntu classic

 Thanks to kohoutek1

Here are the Steps for it.
  goto ubuntu software center
  search for CompizConfig Setting Manager
  install it
  open it and go to window management some where at bottom
  check application switcher (which is previously unchecked)
  you are ready to rock!!!!!

be careful when applying other effects because it may not be supported by your hardware so do not apply all the effect at once.
Enjoy Linuxing!!!!!  :Smile:

----------

